# Crazy camera collection



## ksmattfish (Apr 26, 2005)

Crazy camera collection

http://www.cameravan.com/index2.html


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 27, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Crazy camera collection
> 
> http://www.cameravan.com/index2.html


 
Wow!!! That's insane! I wonder how many accidents have happened around this moving camera collection.

I'm waiting now for the Leica van...


----------



## terri (Apr 27, 2005)

Craziest thing I've ever seen!    :lmao:


----------



## santino (Apr 29, 2005)

oh my god, thats insane


----------



## thebeginning (May 4, 2005)

sweeet.  i want some of those :shock:


----------

